# Battle of the cheap lines!



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

My local Walmart offers two different brands of line in 1/4 lb spools. Berkley Big Game and Stren High Impact. I've always been a fan of stren mono for freshwater fishing for bass and rainbow trout. But I use Big Game on my conventional for saltwater game. How does everyone feel about these lines? Which do you prefer? 

Let the battle begin...


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Trilene Big game wins by a landslide. There's not really a battle there.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

I recently tried the stren and haven't found a reason the complain yet.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

BG all the way ...


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

stren high impact 12lb is .33mm and breaks at around 16lbs with knots according to my berkley fishing scale.


----------



## cobia_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

If it aint broke, don't fix it.. Berkley BG all the way


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

psychonerdbeast said:


> stren high impact 12lb is .33mm and breaks at around 16lbs with knots according to my berkley fishing scale.


So you like it?


----------



## finfinder (Sep 17, 2004)

BG all day long.


----------



## bloodworm (Jan 5, 2007)

it may be inexpensive but theres nothing wrong with BG I like it besides Ande


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

bloodworm said:


> it may be inexpensive but theres nothing wrong with BG I like it besides Ande


. 

Im not downgrading it, I like BG. Besides, Im too cheap to buy anything else. I was just curious to see how everyone felt about the two. How do you like Ande in comparison to BG? I've seen lots of people talk about it on here, may try that one next!


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Line Wars-so it begins again!

Part of my issues with mono is that in the mid 1980's there was a line sold under the name "Prime," a co-filament mono that had little stretch and did not have the issues with memory as regular mono. Prime was a single strand mono encased in a mono tube (it may have been a mono/flro mix); I loved the stuff. After some time away from fishing due to a bad choice in women and a failed second marriage my chance to fish again resumed and Prime fishing line was gone. Does anybody remember that line?

Moved to NC and bought a bass boat; new tackle, new techniques, different lines. I mostly fought the curly memory issues, and always felt I had the wrong line, on the wrong reel, on the wrong pole; I bought more new tackle. I started to replace line at an ever increasing pace: first once a month, then once a weekend, and then everyday-I became a fanatic intolerable even to myself. I spent a spell looking for a replacement in main line and fell into the use of braided lines because I could not find anything that fit the expectations I had. I used 20# Power Pro as a main line on everything and it all ended.

What I use in mono now is Cajun Red-I know cheap stuff. It does not seem to suffer the curly issue of memory I despise when given a quick stretch, and seems to work well as a shock leader even over time. In my trails, I felt that mono line bought at the big box stores was crap-I thought the reason might be because it was bought in bulk on spools and became old sitting around in warehouses before it hit the shelves. 

People who use mono here might have a better insight. Maybe different manufacturing processes, or the lack of raw materials or chemicals once used because of government regulations making them no longer available? I do not know, but mono just seems different from days of old. If I throw a line out, and when given a slack in it, the line has the curly thing going on-I still to this day become a maniac.

The guys that use mono might shed some light on the subject; the old guys that used mono years ago, and still use mono today might shed even more light. For those that do, I wonder where they buy their mono; are they buying from tackle stores that buy it directly from the manufacturer coming straight off the production line; or is it from a box store where the line may have sat in a manufactures warehouse-then a rail car -then at a wholesalers warehouse-then the shelf at your favorite box store?

Like I said, mono has its place in the world, and I would have no problem revisiting its use; I have no problem with the guys that use it; just like I respect those that fish in local places that discourage the use of braided line around them. 

Bass boat is gone and I fish mostly pier and surf; still using PP as a main line. I understand that the Hatteras shore fisherman, and that style of casting, has its own special needs. Good post revisiting and age old question.

CC


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Loud and clear, Chuck. I despise using mono.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Chuck, I hear you! When it comes to freshwater fishing I use all types of line depending on the application. Normal stren in the purple box is the only mono I put on my small baitcasters when I chuck lures at hungry LM bass. It seems to keep from getting memory and I love that quality. I use line conditioners like reel magic to keep my lines fresh for longer amount of time. Another trick I learned is to soak your spool of mono in a cup of water overnight before you go out the next day. Supposedly mono absorbs water and will it will help with the line memory. As far as stretch goes, mono is notorius for it. As far as stretch goes, its all about the application. At times I need a delayed hookset like when Im fishing crankbaits or spinnerbaits and the stretch works magically. I love braids too. When Im flipping heavy cover or fishing topwater its the only way to go. As far as flourocarbon, its my finesse line for dropshotting or throwing jigs. Different strokes for different folks though!

As far as manufacturing and storage goes, you got me! Im sure a place like Wally World gets new stuff all the time, at least where Im at. Fishing stuff flies off the shelf when you live in a bigger city by SF Bay. I have never had any problems with my lines purchased at either a small bait shop or the biggest of franchises. 

I totally forgot about Cajun Red!!!! Lets add that one!!!! I've never had Cajun Red, but I know lots of people who swear by it. I lived in Louisiana for three years and I had fishing buddies that would use it and nothing else. Maybe it was a pride thing, being cajun and having your own fishing line???? Who knows!?

I read a question that someone wrote inquiring that "If Cajun Red Monofilament disappears underwater then why are red bleeding baithooks so effective?" It got me thinking too. Im guessing just a marketing thing. 

Thanks Chuck for the insight! Great post!


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

I have been using the Bass Pro Shop Excel brand for over twenty years and am happy with it. 

Something to keep in mind is that there are only a few companies that actually manufacture momofiliment lines and then those few companies sell bulk amounts to hundreds of other companies worldwide who resell it under their name, leading you to think that they actually manufacture the line. 
Ever hear of companies like Firstdart, Gruppo, Mercan or Ockert? Of course not, but there is a very good chance you have/or will buy a line they have manufactured and sold to a company that you are familiar with.
Want to do something fun on a day when you are really bored? Find a phone number for the company whose name is on your favorite fishing line. Give them a call and tell them that 100 guys from your fishing club would like to tour their manufacting facility. Heck, take it a step furthur and tell them that you are all wealthy and willing to travell overseas because you all love their line so much....In allmost all cases, even with well known brands, you'll find that they have no desire to have you tour the plant that also manufactures a host of other well known brands.......................including their direct competion. 

The cheap (or very expensive) line wars are much more interesting than most relize, and it makes one appreciate a good marketing campaign.


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

FishWhisperer said:


> So you like it?


it's adequate and inexpensive. use it for the shorter poles catfishing. pros: really good strength and knots for small diameter plus very cheap, cons: if it gets stretched develops really nasty kinks. the surf rods get loaded with sufix tritanium, elite, siege, or damyl tectan.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks for the insight!How much is the sufix?


----------



## psychonerdbeast (Sep 29, 2010)

in my parts around $15 for a 1/4lb spool. the stren is 6 or 7 bucks.


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

> I read a question that someone wrote inquiring that "If Cajun Red Monofilament disappears underwater then why are red bleeding baithooks so effective?" It got me thinking too. Im guessing just a marketing thing.


FishW,

Reds, as I recall, is the first wave lengths of light absorbed by water. As light penetrates deeper into the water other wave lengths follow until all wave lengths of light can no longer reach into the deep. Just because the red wave length of light is no longer present in that column of water does not mean something red disappears, it simply means it will appear a shade of gray.

I must assume that fish eyes work as humans do, but I assure you that wave length of light is not present. I think however fish eyes see-that ghostly gray color is often something fish relate to as food. I have seen days where if you were not throwing hot pink colored Gotcha plugs-you were not catching Spanish Mac's.

Also, I’ll keep the tips on line conditioning mono in mind. I read somewhere about using fabric softener on your mono cast nets to keep them suptle, so you are probably onto something. I got a 6' cast net I need to try that on.

CarolinaChuck

P.S. Don't mean to Hi-jack this thread-let's keep this on mono...


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

psychonerdbeast said:


> in my parts around $15 for a 1/4lb spool. the stren is 6 or 7 bucks.


Not too bad, ill have to give that try!


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Chuck, you are right about the wavelength of the color red. I remember that from school. That question just got me thinking a little bit. I know that bass and other predatory game fish have very keen vision. 

Definitely should try it on the cast net! Let me know how it turns out! I read another mono helper, soaking it in warm water for 10 minutes should limber it up too. I have actually tied my line to a fence and walked backwards till most of my line is out and pulled till it stretched, then reeled it in.It got a good bit of memory out, but was also stretched out and probably a little weaker. It was a last resort while on a fishing trip, didnt bring any extra line. 

Another thing I saw was camo line???? The idea is nice but I think it may be a gimic. Clear or green line has never failed me even in the clearest of water for finicky bass.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Just wanted to report back on my usage of stren high impact. It keeps a lot of memory but is very strong and cast surprisingly ok with as many curls as it has. Im sure its fine for chunking since your lead will straighten out the line.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

I have used Ande's tournament monofilament line 16 lb test for most of my reels for a number of years and have not any issues with memory during a fishing season/year.

When I spool my reels, I have the spool of mono sitting a bucket of warm water. And try to keep the spool rolling the right to prevent line twist.

I have started using Ultima Red Ice and I like that.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

What still blows my mind, is why people are arguing about "cheap line", when almost any decent bait shop will bulk spool your reel - with PREMIUM line, no less - for about 3 cents per YARD. This is used as a loss leader in every bait shop in our area, and just about every area that I fish. For 11-14 cents a yard, you get braid. Cost wise, it's the most effective way to go.

Seriously, guys - a bulk spooled Abu 6500 class reel of premium 12 - 20 lb mono for under $4... Why even bother with the other stuff at all?

You can argue that you need extra line, in case of disaster. I keep an extra (cheap) reel, spooled in bulk, to cover both scenarios.

OK, back to your "line war"....


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Ill have to try that technique. Thanks Orest!

Solid7: There is no arguement here, simply a discussion. Just giving and recieving insight about a topic that I think is interesting. Of course having your line professionally spooled by a tackleshop with premium line is nice but not feasible for some. I personally don't have a bait shop close to me who will do that and with the price of gas nowdays every penny counts.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

FishWhisperer said:


> I personally don't have a bait shop close to me who will do that and with the price of gas nowdays every penny counts.


Bummer. Sucks to live in CA, I guess....

I can't drive 5 miles in any direction without finding a tackle shop to spool my reels with premium line for 3 cents a yard. Been a long time since I've been able to say otherwise.


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

I love it here. I always have done my own spooling and maintainence on all my equipment, I like it better that way.


----------



## mylobass (Jan 29, 2012)

Big Game here but I suspect it and Stren are the same line of the same machines since the same company owns them. Just like a Revo is a Patriarch. I would never let a bait shop spool a reel for me. Tried it with spinning reels when I used them and all a bait shop did was wear the writing off the spool with their machine. Hi Seas line is cheap around here and the camo Black Widow is real good.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

flathead, tellum what the best line ever made was.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

mylobass said:


> I would never let a bait shop spool a reel for me. Tried it with spinning reels when I used them and all a bait shop did was wear the writing off the spool with their machine.


Sorry to hear about that. Conventional reels get seated like they would on a reel, and the machine spins the handle. Never EVER had a problem with it, so I can't beat the price. Not having to put the balancing layer in myself is helpful, and the price is unbeatable.

By the way - one of my most favoritest places in all of Florida is Englewood. My kids like it there, and the beach structures are rather unique. We ought to hook up for some fishing on my next trip over. Maybe you can show me how to improve my fishing over on the Funny Coast of Florida.


----------



## Bullred (Mar 13, 2010)

Haven't used mono in 12 years. Try Fireline.


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

psychonerdbeast said:


> it's adequate and inexpensive. use it for the shorter poles catfishing. pros: really good strength and knots for small diameter plus very cheap, cons: if it gets stretched develops really nasty kinks. the surf rods get loaded with sufix tritanium, elite, siege, or damyl tectan.


Sufix Siege is wound on the spool with super precision and has very little memory. I also love the tritanium. Bought a 1lb spool of 17lb. for my surf reels. As for BG or Stren?? I've used them both for years and they both work fine same with Ande. Just buy whichever one cost the least and you will have made the right choice.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

Berkley Big Game is what I use on my king reels, and surf sticks. It hasnt broken yet(except for that one shark out at the inlet...)


----------



## FishWhisperer (Jan 18, 2012)

Ive noticed that about suffix, but I haven't had good luck with it. I really like how they wind it on, I just hope I had a bad batch. I guess Ande is what I need to try because Ive been hearing lots about it.


----------

